# Vent in habitation door.



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

We have a vent in the bottom of our habitation door which usually is not a problem. In fact, we really hadn't noticed it was there. On our trip to Scotland in May, however, one day it was blowing a gale. We noticed it then alright! We were on Dunnet Bay CC site (excellent site BTW) & the gale coming thro' the vent was tremendous! I made a temporary cover with packing foam & duct tape but am now thinking with the onset of cooler temperatures I need to do something more permanent.
A few questions come to mind:
1. Are these vents mandatory as many vans don't seem to have them? Or is it just a standard door that Roller Team (CI) have fitted? I have just e-mailed them BTW, not had time for a reply yet.
2. Is there a standard cover that I can buy or shall I just make one up? Should be easy enough to do.
3. If I do fit a permanent cover what problems will it cause, if any? I may just fit a "hit & miss" domestic type cover so we can open it as necessary.

When we bought it, last year, we had the two small standard overhead opening vents changed to larger ones to let more light in. I don't think the ones the dealer fitted are completely sealed & I imagine there are plenty of other small openings which mean the van is not completely airtight anyway.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi MBD,

I'm not a gas expert so don't take this as gospel, but I think that all vans have to have a specified amount of (unobstructed) ventilation because of the fact that the cooker will consume oxygen from a relatively small space and that oxygen has to be replaced.

Although other vans may not have them fitted in the door they will be there somewhere.

Personally I wouldn't recommend blocking the vent until you are 100% sure that you do have sufficient ventilation from other sources.

Hopefully a "gasman" will be along soon!


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi MBD,
A good question! We have imported three Hymer vans now from Germany and as part of the procedure for importing into France were informed that the door vent was required. So it had to be fitted and I assume that the make of van is not relevant. However, the regulations do require the vent to be low down so roof vents won't meet the statuary requirements. I guess these regulations are Europe-wide.

They do create noise on a wet road, one heck of a draught when it's cold and windy and, given that the locker with the gas cylinders and the fridge are well ventilated I can't see the necessity. I therefore blocked mine off with a square of insulation behind the grill. My current vehicle ( 2003 vintage) purchased in France and the newest so far doesn't have this vent. 

I could be wrong but rather take this as yet another example of the Brussels Nanny-state mania to ensure that we don't come to any harm. When I remember I turn off the gas supply to the cooker and, overnight, the hot water and heating are never running.

Maybe I'll be corrected but for the moment can't see a problem with blocking the vent provided those precautions are taken.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

You could cover it to prevent direct drafts ie put a raised cover so that air will come in but deflected each side 8O If you see what I mean. I have a CI and like you a vent in the hab door but it is at the bottom of the step well so is not a problem


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Our van has a SMEV "Warming oven/grill" fitted against the rear wall underneath an opening window. Frankly, as far as we are concerned, it's a pretty useless piece of kit. You can't even do toast on it properly as when you try to toast the second side the toast just falls off the grill rails, because they slope down towards the rear.
We also have a 3 burner hob fitted on top of the oven.
We do use the hob & always ensure the window above is fixed open before lighting the hob. Because of a bike rack, the window won't open as far as the first auto catch so I have cut a wooden wedge to keep it open as far as it will go.
As you say, the fridge has its own vents. As for the heater, it does have a vent for the flue gas thro' the roof, but maybe it does draw inlet air from the habitation area. Not something we normally use at night anyway but something to bear in mind.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi, Richard, ours is different as we do not have a step well. Instead we have a double electric step. Maybe the same door though, so in our case the draught (or gale as in Scotland) comes straight in!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The gas you are using is heavier than air so any leaks will sink into the bottom of the van. I guess this is the thinking behind putting the vent in the hab door. 

Our van does not have a vent in the door but does have one in the foot well beside the door.

Opening a window or roof vent will let out cooking fumes and condensation but will not vent unburnt gas.

There should be several vents to outside in the van at various places and they do cause draughts but it is best not to block them completely. 

G


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

*Fixed ventilation*

Hi all, Every van has to have fixed ventilation consisting of both high level & low level fixed apertures in order to comply with gas safety legislation. This is seperate to gas drop holes which are also mandatory. The equation for determining the amount of fixed ventilation required is not that simple but i could dig it out of my books if required by anyone. ALL factory built vans will meet the legal requirements. If you choose to block these vents it is your choice but if you ask a qualified person like myself to work on or check any part of your gas system then to comply with the law they must record that your gas system is technically unsafe & go through the unsafe installation procedure. What happens in practice is that the offending vent is unblocked & the owner advised accordingly. That way the technician is not compromising his qualification, hope this clarifies things, Steve


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Well, this vent is 330mm.wide & 75mm. top to bottom, so it seems they are looking to cater for a major gas leak with that size of vent. Obviously the grill bars would obstruct the gas flow to some extent but even so seems excessive. Probably a standard vent they have used.
It does have moulded into the outside: Air 170 cm 2 (that should be a squared symbol). Is this the effective area of the vent & what is the required area?
This is a problem not confined to MH, we had a woodburner installed at home last year & because it is over a certain output we had to have an airbrick fitted in the outside wall of our lounge.
It does seem a little ridiculous that we spend a lot of time & effort stopping draught with door & window seals, etc., & then cut a hole in the side to cope with an event which is very unlikely to occur. Has anyone ever had a major gas leak inside the MH?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

emmbeedee said:


> to cope with an event which is very unlikely to occur. Has anyone ever had a major gas leak inside the MH?


Given the fact that pipework in motorhomes has to stand up to a lot - flexing as the van moves, being covered in kit and constantly having said items chafing against it and so on- it's a wonder there are not more gas, water and fumes leaking into vans !

There are a fair number of major explosions in boats caused by gas leaking into the bilges - where, of course, they can't cut a vent to allow it to escape.

G


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Apologies, double post.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have one of these and it is cracked , anyone know where I can get a replacement cover.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

gj1023 said:


> I have one of these and it is cracked , anyone know where I can get a replacement cover.


Try:

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/

or

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

G


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I can understand the need for low level ventilation, gas heavier than air, regulations to cover the err. dimmest motorhome owner etc. and possibly why it's put in the lower door as the least likely place to be obstructed by clutter
My narrowboat has gas cooking and heating, but for obvious reasons, no low level ventilation, and is subject to quite strict regulation in both the gas and ventilation installation.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i have them in the stairwell and they have offset holes in a "wind"guard outside...
They also come into play when the extraction fans are on giving a right old draft.... block them while extracting and you ll notice the tone of the extraction fan changes as it struggles to draw air out there being less of a way in to replace it....


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Grizzly said:


> gj1023 said:
> 
> 
> > I have one of these and it is cracked , anyone know where I can get a replacement cover.
> ...


Had look , can`t see the right size. The one in the door is 37mm by 13mm

Gary


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have left my camera to pc lead in the van, so am unable to post the pictures resulting from a gas leak in a caravan. the only recognisable things left were the gas bottle and TV casing. doesn't take much of a spark to ignite. not to mention carbon monoxide poisoning.
We get drafts, or gales depending on wind strength and direction in our stairwell. I hang a small fleece blanket over offending area, air still enters, gas vents if need be, but no drafts.

Sue


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well been in touch with Geoff cox and he has them and the cost is £10.39 plus vat and P+P, so sorted, hopefully

Gary .


----------

